# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Estudios y Planificación >  El MARM recoge en su primer informe de adaptación al cambio climático la importancia

## Embalses

*El MARM recoge en su primer informe de adaptación al cambio climático la importancia de planificar los recursos hídricos*
01-10-2008 (Europa Press)Europa Press

El Ministerio de Medio Ambiente y Medio Rural y Marino publicó hoy el Primer Informe de Seguimiento del Plan Nacional de Adaptación al Cambio Climático, que recoge la importancia de planificar los recuros hídricos en base a la adaptación al cambio climático, y que explica los logros del primer programa de trabajo que plantea sobre distintos escenarios climáticos regionales así como la evaluación del impacto climático en las zonas costeras, recursos hídricos y biodiversidad.

El informe, en el que participaron las cuatro direcciones generales del ministerio -dirección de Cambio Climático, Agua, Sostenibilidad de la Costa y del Mar y Medio Natural y Política Forestal-- así como la Agencia Estatal de Meteorología (AMET), recoge las iniciativas puestas en marcha para un plazo de 2 a 4 años.

Además, el documento plantea los distintos escenarios climáticos globales y regionales que podrían producirse en el siglo XXI en España, lo que según el ministerio supone una "base imprescindible" para realizar las evaluaciones de impactos, la vulnerabilidad y la adaptación al cambio climático en los distintos sectores socioeconómicos y sistemas ecológicos.

Según la secretaria de Estado de Cambio Climático, Teresa Ribera, este "informe de progreso" es parte del mecanismo de seguimiento y evaluación contemplado en el Plan Nacional de Adaptación al Cambio Climático (PNACC).

Así, las cuatro líneas de trabajo en curso son los escenarios regionalizados para el siglo XXI generados por la AEMET; la planificación de los recursos hídricos y el impacto del cambio climático sobre ellos, que incluye la elaboración de Planes de Sequía; la evaluación del impacto, vulnerabilidad y adaptación al cambio climático en la biodiversidad española, y la realización de un diagnóstico preliminar de la franja costera mediterránea, la atlántica andaluza y los dos archipiélagos españoles.

Según apuntó el ministerio, el "exhaustivo trabajo" ha suscitado el interés del Banco Mundial, la Agencia Europea de Medio Ambiente y la Convención Marco de Naciones Unidas sobre Cambio Climático.

Por otra parte, el estudio ha desarrollado otra línea de trabajo de investigación y cumplimiento del objetivo del PNACC en la que se incluyen las principales prioridades --salud, turismo, agricultura y bosques-- del Programa Coordinado entre la Administración Central y las comunidades autónomas en materia de I+D+i sobre impacto y adaptación al cambio climático, en el Plan Nacional de Investigación Científica, Desarrollo e Innovación Tecnológica 2008-2011.

El PNACC se aprobó en julio de 2006 con el objetivo de integrar la adaptación al cambio climático a la hora de planificar los distintos sectores o sistemas y dar cumplimiento a los compromisos adquiridos en materia de adaptación en el marco de la Convención de Naciones Unidas sobre Cambio Climático.

Finalmente, el ministerio subraya que la adaptación al cambio climático es un "proceso continuo y acumulativo" de generación de conocimientos y de creación y fortalecimiento de capacidades para aplicarlos, por lo que considera que los resultados de este informe son los primeros pasos en esta dirección.

----------

